# Long Beach first to get Sharrows



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cool news. 6/10 of a mile!!! 

http://laist.com/2009/06/29/long_beach_launches_bicycle_sharrow.php 


between this and the new bike racks that have replaced lots of parking meters on Ventura Blvd., I'm starting think there's a sea change a-comin' 



//sucka!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like he's using bar end shifters. 

We need sharrows!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> We need sharrows!


LADOT had labeled Ventura Blvd as "Infeasible" for any bike plans  

With all the new bike racks, those sidewalks are sure gonna be crowded!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> LADOT had labeled Ventura Blvd as "Infeasible" for any bike plans
> 
> With all the new bike racks, those sidewalks are sure gonna be crowded!


It costs a mint to park on Ventura nowadays. Every time I put money in the meter I kick myself for not riding my bike to the boulevard. If they're gonna charge that much for parking they should sharrow Ventura.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That is awesome. It's great to see Long Beach doing more. I heard about the Bike Boulevards in Long Beach as well. The Long Beach's goal is to be the most bike-friendly city in the U.S. That's going to be a major feat. Portland,OR is hard to beat. They have 20 or so years on Long Beach. At least Long Beach will be a good example for other California cities to follow.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Thousand Oaks has a few sharrows on T.O. Blvd., especially near the Civic Center. None of that green lane stuff, though. That is nice.

JSR


----------

